# New member: Interested in fancy mice.



## Trying Again (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not very good with intros but here we go...

I'm on the verge of fourteen, and have been looking at fancy mice and/or rats for a while now. In the past I have kept wild mice saved from traps (stupid I know, but I never said I was the smartest kid out there) but have never kept domesticated mice or rats. I have however had rabbits, though my last one died a few months ago. I am contemplating either three female mice or rats but because of my schooling I do not want to get a single male with the fear of it being lonely during school hours. Umm.. feel free to ask questions, as long as they don't get personal.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Trying Again (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Trying Again (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Second Chance (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome! :lol:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! What's made you look at rats & mice & not something like gerbils or hamsters? (Just curious, mice rock!)


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello and welcome! Male Mice(Bucks) Seem to do fine on their own. Mine never seem lonely, and they make lovely cuddly pets IMO.


----------



## Trying Again (Jul 15, 2013)

Frizzle said:


> Welcome! What's made you look at rats & mice & not something like gerbils or hamsters? (Just curious, mice rock!)


I'm not sure, I've never really liked hamsters or gerbils. Though the way it is looking I may have to go ahead with a ferret and wait a few years on mice. I'm pretty much investigating anything smaller and that wants/needs to be handled a lot.


----------

